# Wanted Used 26Rs



## Stumpy (Apr 5, 2010)

Located in Milwaukee, WI and looking for a used Outback 26rs. Willing to travel within an 6 hour range to pick it up. We are upgrading from a pop up and like the layout of this trailer.

Thanks - Craig


----------



## Mt.Zion (Mar 6, 2008)

I have an 04 28rss were thinking of selling due to being too busy with kids activities. would you consider the 28 instead of a 26. in great shape except the stickers are slowing peeling . located in central IL.


----------



## matthoghaug (Feb 28, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> Located in Milwaukee, WI and looking for a used Outback 26rs. Willing to travel within an 6 hour range to pick it up. We are upgrading from a pop up and like the layout of this trailer.
> 
> Thanks - Craig


not trying to talk you into something else (ok i am )but
we have a 2006 25rss for sale we love it but looking to get a pop-up. we live in twin cities call if you have any questions our last post and a link was on march 29. What is your pop-up and how much do you want 612 998-7137 matt


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 5, 2010)

matthoghaug said:


> Located in Milwaukee, WI and looking for a used Outback 26rs. Willing to travel within an 6 hour range to pick it up. We are upgrading from a pop up and like the layout of this trailer.
> 
> Thanks - Craig


not trying to talk you into something else (ok i am )but
we have a 2006 25rss for sale we love it but looking to get a pop-up. we live in twin cities call if you have any questions our last post and a link was on march 29. What is your pop-up and how much do you want 612 998-7137 matt
[/quote]

Thanks Guys for the insight, but we have our heart set on the 26rs. A little bit shorter to tow and the four bunks still. Our pop up is an antique that I restored a few years back. It is a 1976 starcraft galaxy swinger. Not sure if that is what you are looking for. Probably sell for around $950. Stumpy


----------



## matthoghaug (Feb 28, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> Located in Milwaukee, WI and looking for a used Outback 26rs. Willing to travel within an 6 hour range to pick it up. We are upgrading from a pop up and like the layout of this trailer.
> 
> Thanks - Craig


not trying to talk you into something else (ok i am )but
we have a 2006 25rss for sale we love it but looking to get a pop-up. we live in twin cities call if you have any questions our last post and a link was on march 29. What is your pop-up and how much do you want 612 998-7137 matt
[/quote]

Thanks Guys for the insight, but we have our heart set on the 26rs. A little bit shorter to tow and the four bunks still. Our pop up is an antique that I restored a few years back. It is a 1976 starcraft galaxy swinger. Not sure if that is what you are looking for. Probably sell for around $950. Stumpy
[/quote]
did you see the 02 26rs post on feb 10 or 11


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 5, 2010)

Proud to say we are the new owners of a 26rs. Bought yesterday from Rollin On RV in IN. A 2007 and in very good shape. They were able to deal with us and we are very happy with our purchase. STUMPY


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Congrats on the new purchase! It's going to bring fun for you and your family for years to come!


----------



## Kelly in Canada (Aug 10, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Proud to say we are the new owners of a 26rs. Bought yesterday from Rollin On RV in IN. A 2007 and in very good shape. They were able to deal with us and we are very happy with our purchase. STUMPY


Do you mind me asking what price range it was in? I just found a 2004 26RS in good shape with the hitch for $11,000. I told them I'm interested but am curious to see how 3 years affects the price.

Thanks


----------

